# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Công Ty TNHH MTV Du Lịch Thái Dương - RAC Travel

## jimmytravel10

RAKSMEY ANGKOR CORPORATION - RAC Travel
Địa chỉ : 268 Cộng Hòa, Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh ( Ngã tư Cộng Hoà  - Hoàng Hoa Thám )
Thành phố : TP Hồ Chí Minh
Số điện thoại : (+84) 08 62 74 64 27 // 08 66 84 64 27  // 093.277.9.703 -093 856 9 108 Mr Cường
Web:www.ractravel.net
Loại hình Công ty : ĐẠI LÝ : Du Lịch Nội Địa, quốc tế

Công Ty TNHH MTV Du Lịch Thái Dương (*RAC Travel*) với tinh thần trách nhiệm cao, chúng tôi rất hân hạnh đồng hành cùng quý khách. Hiện tại công ty chúng tôi chuyên lữ hành các Tour :

- Tour trọn gói dành cho khách đi du lịch nước ngoài như các nước Châu Á.

Thái Lan Bangkok - Pattaya, Phuket.
Singapore.
Malaysia.
Indonesia.
Campuchia.
Trung Quốc.
Đài Loan.
Philippines Vv...

- Tour trọn gói dành cho khách đi du lịch nội địa.

- Thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của quý khách: cá nhân, đoàn tập thể, nhóm gia đình….

- Và rất nhiều loại hình du lịch và dịch vụ khác:

• Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn trong nước và nước ngoài.đặt biệt tuyến Campuchia

• Cho thuê xe du lịch.

• Đặt vé máy bay.

• Làm visa du lịch cho khách quốc tế. Hoặc Visa đi nước ngoài cho khách Việt Nam.

Công Ty  luôn luôn xem chất lượng sản phẩm là tiêu chí hàng đầu khi phục vụ khách hàng, với phương châm “Khách hàng là thượng đế”. Nhằm đạt được phương châm này " Du Lịch Thả Ga Không Lo Về Giá " không ngừng cải thiện - đào tạo một đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp nhiệt tình - vui vẻ - tận tụy để phục vụ khách hàng.

----------


## jimmytravel10

Tour Biển Sihanouk Ville 3 Ngày 2 Đêm ( Daily Tour ) :: ractravel

----------

